# L.A. trip in a few days



## Adirondack (Dec 23, 2015)

Going to be in L.A. Christmas week. Any suggestions (preferably) in or near West Hollywood (where sister-in-law lives) to eat/meet forum members. Dinner at Connie and Ted's one night with the whole family. Had hoped to get to JKI (within walking distance) but Jon is taking time off, the %#^*>!. 

Last year's visit culinary highlight was New Year's Eve with my oldest son and a Japanese American friend at a "diner" in Little Tokyo. Hamachi cheeks and yosenabe (seafood vegetable soup). :headbang:


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 23, 2015)

I would PM Jon from JKI, he and his wife have been to some amazing restaurants in that area. Granted he's on vacation, but he may still be able to get back to you on some restaurant's.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 23, 2015)

Oh and post some pics of the food you eat if you can, por favor!


----------

